# Anyone order from Boardworld.com.au in the US before?



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

Looking to order a board they have in stock. Nervous ordering from Australia. Looks to be about $50 more but I'm impatient as long as it gets to me within the next few weeks. Anyone from the US order from them before?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't offer first hand experience with regards to delivery to the States, but I've bought heaps of gear without a glitch!!!!! I'm in Australia!!!!!

I do know however, the guy that runs it will make sure you get your gear!!!!! 100% legit!!!!! 

Just out of curiosity though, what you gonna buy????? An Aussie Brand?????


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Can't offer first hand experience with regards to delivery to the States, but I've bought heaps of gear without a glitch!!!!! I'm in Australia!!!!!
> 
> I do know however, the guy that runs it will make sure you get your gear!!!!! 100% legit!!!!!
> 
> Just out of curiosity though, what you gonna buy????? An Aussie Brand?????


Only place I can find a Yes Optimistic in stock


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

FrontRange said:


> Only place I can find a Yes Optimistic in stock


Ahhhh!!!!!


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey FrontRange,

Jeremy here from Boardworld. Thank you for the interest.

We could definitely get the board to you, but honestly, with the extra shipping cost on an item like a snowboard, it wouldn't be worth it for you.

The Optimistic we have in stock is the 2016 model (Australia is a year ahead for YES boards), so this exact board will be available in the USA very soon, if not already.

My honest advice to you is wait until it's available in the USA and purchase locally. International shipping on a snowboard just wouldn't be worth it for you.

If you have any questions, feel free to hit us up. https://www.boardworld.com.au/contact-us


----------

